
Flutter – My Thoughts and Impressions – PART III – FlutterPub – Medium - rbanffy
https://medium.com/flutterpub/flutter-my-thoughts-and-impressions-part-iii-4e3c9584156a
======
Apocryphon
I like these articles where iOS devs try out Flutter, because given its
origins, the framework almost feels like it'd be Android-first. React Native
has a reputation for being better with iOS, for whatever reason, and it'd be
good if any new cross-platform solutions avoids having a bias for either.

